# Has anyone heard of the product IBS??



## 22309 (May 19, 2005)

I recently had a bad attck and my mom was trying to find me something new to try. She fould a product called I.B.S.(Intestinal bowel support) It has many herbs in it most of which i looked up in the PDR for herbs. They all seem ok but i am still wery to try it. Has anyone heard of this or tried it? (if you are interested in what i am talking about the company has a web sitewww.renewlife.com) Thank you


----------

